# Some advice please ! XTR Race pedals vs Eggbeater Ti



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys, need some advice.

Right now I stand a day or two away from ordering my replacement pedals for a set of broken Candy Cs. Its either the XTR 2011 race pedals or a Eggbeater Ti/Candy 2Ti for me .

After reading the various websites which cover the 2011 XTR lineup, along with mtbr reviews of the older XTR pedals, the XTR Race PD-m980 seems to be a very reliable, stable(270% more platform than older design) and now mud-shedding pedal design .

The Candy/Eggbeaters on the other hand have recieved mixed reviews, but all are similar in promoting the need to rebuild them once in a while. Still, at the same prices of $250 I can probably get the Ti versions which weigh 50g lesser than the 2011 XTR .

I quite frequently bash into rocks, roll over rock gardens and mash pretty hard on my singlespeed .

Which pedals to get? Reliable, but 307g heavy XTR Race or finnicky, but superlightweight Crank brothers?

Oh yeah Ive read of Ti spindles for the XTR pedals. Are they still easily available?

OLD POST
_Just a few steps away from ordering a 2010 Candy 2Ti . Was debating between the Candys and the Bebop pedals when I finally had my mind set on the Candy due to various reasons

1. Rebuildable
2. Experiences with Candys in the past ( Broke a Candy C before this )
3. *Aftermarket ti spindles*

The 3rd point is where this topic comes in. Do all aftermarket TI spindles for the 2011 CB pedals fit the 2010 pedals? Will there ever be a point where I CANNOT find a Ti spindle upgrade for my Candy 2Tis 2010?

Thanks in advance, forumers _


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Where can i find (cheap) shoe plates for these pedals? (sorry for the hyjack)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i don't know Candy...but 2010 anc backwards and 2011 EGG BEATER are differents.

2011 spindle is larger , spring too , sleeve too...

i have a 4Ti 2010 with extrashort Ti spindle from Ward Ind. and a pair of 2011 EGG 3 with normal lenght Ti spindle from Ward Ind.

very differents.

i think Candy grows up too ... but i have not checked , i'm just supposing it


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Ward does currently offer a Ti spindle upgrade for the 2010 and older Candy pedal. I suspect they'll be available for a while (at least until he runs out of his special Ti supply).

The 2011 spindles are different.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TheGenTwo said:


> Which pedals to get? Reliable, but 307g heavy XTR Race or finnicky, but superlightweight Crank brothers?


XTR race by a mile. If you want lighter pedals that do not suck (but are a bit of a pain to setup with some shoes) - Look Quartz Carbon.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Why not custom pedals  520 bodies with XTR ti spindles, lighter than XTR and cheaper as well.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had Crank bros before, and I won't ever get them again. Great if all you want is light weight, but poor if you want power transfer or reliability.

I've gone through Time (the newer ones wear both the cleats and the pedal body) and the most recent Look quartz (not bad, but the pedal wears fairly quickly and you clip out unexpectedly - plus they are often a real pain to get in to).

I'm about to get a set of XTR 980. I'm finally realising that for racing you have to value reliability and ease of use above _any_ other aspect. The new design looks better for power transfer than the older version and seems to have less chance of the side parts wearing.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

@Edgerat

Im planning to get the XTR pedals AND the Ti spindle upgrade once I can afford it 

@AlexRandall

Great to see that you have gone to Shimanos after trying out so many pedals! I think what you said, especially in the last paragraph makes a lot of sense . While reading the various reviews for the Eggbeater Ive often read of pedal breakage whilst in a critical point of a race . 

Guys, what about the Speedplay Frogs? Are they worth considering? I do not have a painful knee syndrome .


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Where do you find the Ti spindles for Shimano pedals?


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

ducmanducman said:


> Where do you find the Ti spindles for Shimano pedals?


Actiontec

http://www.actiontec.us/bearings.htm

Chanced upon it in this thread(http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47318) while doing "pedal" homework over the weekends


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I love my Ti-spindled Times. The best entry / release that I have used.

G


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think anyone is making ti spindles for the xtr 980 race pedal yet. Hopefully soon though as I plan on getting a set in the not too distant future.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Broseph said:


> I don't think anyone is making ti spindles for the xtr 980 race pedal yet. Hopefully soon though as I plan on getting a set in the not too distant future.


If I remember correctly, an issue with XTR spindles is that they are used with loose ball bearings, and titanium is not the best material for that application. Same reason they are so bulletproof.

Personally, I would not risk breaking a spindle when riding to save an ounce of weight.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

They have been made for the m970 pedals and I haven't heard any horror stories yet. I've broken numerous bmx pedals and cranks back in the day with no ill affects. I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Broseph said:


> They have been made for the m970 pedals and I haven't heard any horror stories yet. I've broken numerous bmx pedals and cranks back in the day with no ill affects. I wouldn't be too worried about it.


I would. Breaking a pedal off when sticking a landing on BMX and when flying down hill over some baby-heads has different consequences.

I also have heard bad stories about Action-Tech XTR spindles. I skipped on those. Handlebars, stem, cranks and pedals, I have clear limits on strength compromise. But then I am around 200lb geared up and have the grace of a rolling bag of potatoes.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

The Ti spindles shouldnt be a problem for a 100lbs(Actually 99lbs) rider then... 

The bike shops are open today and if nothing goes wrong I should go home with a new XTR pedal.. Cant wait to see what all the good feedback is all about .


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

G-Live said:


> I love my Ti-spindled Times. The best entry / release that I have used.
> 
> G


Yup, I have a set of ATAC Cabons and Carbon Ti's from around 8 years ago, love them, won't ride anything else. They're dead simple, they work great, and I can't break them or wear them out. The Ti's are still on the original set of bearings and working great.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TheGenTwo said:


> The bike shops are open today and if nothing goes wrong I should go home with a new XTR pedal.. Cant wait to see what all the good feedback is all about .


Do not forget to tighten up the adjustment screw on a new pedal, at least a little bit. When it is just barely engaged, it can fall off with a decent pedal strike. Not a problem when tension is set.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Indeed, stay away with titanium spindles for XTR, I have used the Actio Tec spindles and the broke the 4th ride. The balls eat there way into the titanium. I had to buy new pedals because I couldn't get the part of the axle out of the pedal. I would buy XTR980 pedals too. This is by far the most reliable and good option. I never liked the eggbeaters I tried. I never felt secure in these pedals. Exustar is also not reliable. Ritchey not reliable. I also have considered the new BBB pedals. They got a very good review in a Belgian magazine. They called Mountainhigh and are claimed 249gram. Maybe I will try these in the future.


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

+1 Time ATAC carbon titanium


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

If you are a thrasher, bashing into rocks, go for the XTR pedal. You'll break the wings off the Eggbeater otherwise.

I like the float of the Eggbeater vs. the platform of the XTR. I've got Eggbeater 2ti's on my ride.

Also, again, if you are bashing into rocks, I'd forget about ti spindles. You'll eventually end up snapping them off!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> If you are a thrasher, bashing into rocks, go for the XTR pedal. You'll break the wings off the Eggbeater otherwise.
> 
> I like the float of the Eggbeater vs. the platform of the XTR. I've got Eggbeater 2ti's on my ride.
> 
> Also, again, if you are bashing into rocks, I'd forget about ti spindles. You'll eventually end up snapping them off!


i bash rocks all the time. ran 4Ti eggbeaters (same pair) for the last two years. no issues. i am not a heavy weight at 155lbs, but i also ride like a sack of potatoes at VERY high speed and regularly throw down over 1kW sprints.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I always hated SPD's when I had them on my mountain bike (lower end ones). I liked my Frog's a lot better, love the float and weight. 

A few weeks ago I got some of the new m980 XTR race pedals, and they are awesome! I didn't think the extra platform would be noticeable, but it really is. I'll probably end up taking the 100g weight penalty and switching my mountain bike from my titanium speedplays to the new XTR's.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got my XTR pedals. Here are some pics:










Hahaha, just kidding havent taken any pics yet. But I went for a fast ride today and had a blast with my new pedals. The difference in platform between the Races and the Candys is there, but not very significant. The major difference lies in the bearings ! The XTR bearings feel luxurious as compared to bushings used in the Candys .

Had one pedal strike today on a small rock section though. I realise most of the scruff marks from today's riding can be seen on the silver platforms of the pedals. Any way to buffer these up like after a year or so of use?


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd like to add that the new Eggbeaters have a real bearing, needle, in place of the bushing. They feel much smoother then the old bushing style. 

One thing that I that has given Eggbeaters a bad rap is the lower end cheapo steel ones that come on some bikes really do suck and I'm sure the wings are weak. Have to step up to the higher quality steel or ti if you are actually going to do any serious riding.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

XTR, especially if you're planning to bash through rocks. I've been running different forms of the shimano SPD pedals for 10+ years, and haven't had a single problem. They might be somewhat heavy, but the weight comes with bulletproof reliability. Pedals are one of the things that are subject to a LOT of abuse on a bike... not the place I'd be looking to skimp on grams. It seems like nearly everyone I know who rides crank bros has had problems, and this is in the midwest where rocks aren't exactly abundant. If it's not the wings breaking it's the spindle. They do seem to break at the most in-opportune time, last winter during a group gravel ride out in the middle of nowhere one of the guys broke a pedal... not exactly ideal in freezing temps miles from anywhere.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Race pedals*

If scale weight is important- get crank bros. If performance is important- get 980 race.
I just got some 980 pedals to replace my old xtr- feels so connected it is like being on a road pedal.
Bearings and durability will be superior to a Crank Bros.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

just wondering why people don't cut weight on the shoes? They weigh a lot more than the pedals.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

veritechy said:


> just wondering why people don't cut weight on the shoes? They weigh a lot more than the pedals.


Who told you that people do not cut weight on the shoes?


----------



## bingobong (Mar 4, 2008)

Eggbeaters are super light and the best in the business for clearing mud they never get clogged. But I agree with the rebuild issue of previous generations it's easy enough to service yourself once a year but still something you don't need to do with Shimano's. Whilst I've not ridden them yet the 2011 higher end eggbeaters are sealed, use needle and cartridge bearings (instead of bushings) and have stronger spindles. They supposedly do not require rebuilds like the previous generations and Crank Brothers are standing behind it with a 5yr warranty so looks quite promising and will be my next purchase.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i've been using CB Candy pedals since 2003 - the 4ti version does not seem to wear at all compared the the sl version - no wing play/slop after almost 3k on these pedals and nearly 2k on the other without any probs. very easy to re-build + re-greasing takes just a couple of mins



purchased the new version beater for a new bike build at a price i couldn't skip. some eggy11 owners have reported engagement issues + too much float - was told by Anka @ CB to give Maxine Irving @ CB HQ a call for new pedal shims if needed - the shims are actually 2 sleeves that go on each pedal either side of the wings to bridge the gap to the shoe, different sizes for different shoes - they should come with the pedals as standard IMHO.

i like the idea of a larger platform - bigger the better for power transfer + less chance of a hot-spot on the sole during longer rides - so might give the Time's or XTR's a try next time around - did have a pair of XT SPD's 2000-2002 but they fell apart 

hey TheGenTwo - how are your new XTR pedals? - engagement/diss-engagement okay?

...edit changed "on" for "for" - bad grammar...


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

an absolute must have for using those pedals IMO is the CB Shoe Shields.

it keeps the wings from wearing through the carbon on your Sworks MTB shoes, and helps to spread the load out a bit.

i am in a spot of bother about getting the 11's for allison for racing next year.... just bought her some 3's and she really likes them.



culturesponge said:


> purchased the new version beater on a new bike build at a price i couldn't skip. some eggy11 owners have reported engagement issues + too much float - was told by Anka Martin @ CB to give Maxine Irving @ CB HQ a call for new pedal shims if needed
> 
> .


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

those CB shields are essential! (these are mrs culturesponge's Mavic's) - even if you don't have posh cycling clobber - you get a nice click when the cleats engage + they help spread out the pressure on your sole + protect the shoe from gauging :thumbsup:

...what's the problem with the 3's - if she's happy with them?


----------



## cabbgage (Jul 20, 2008)

egg beaters break like yours did. Very few xtr pedals break, if any!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

cabbgage said:


> egg beaters break like yours did. Very few xtr pedals break, if any!


why not just call the egg-breakers? 

fyi - the OP broke Candy C's



TheGenTwo said:


> I quite frequently bash into rocks, roll over rock gardens and mash pretty hard on my singlespeed .


smash just about anything on a rock enough times it will break eventually

best


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been using Eggs for years and this past fall I got some M980 race pedals to try out. 

The M980 is an outstanding pedal. Very nice, positive engagement and the added platform is really noticeable.... no rocking at all on that pedal. 

After coming off of the Eggs I was worried about the ease of clipping in/out. But they are the best SPD pedals I have used in that regard... very easy to get and and out. 

All that said.... they completely suck in the mud. Well, at least the suck compared to Eggs. This cross season I didn't have any issues with them until the really muddy/mucky days. If the mud was more watery.... they did fine. But on courses with thicker mud or if there was a lot of grass/straw in the mud they packed up almost instantly. It was often bad enough I had to use a screwdriver to clean them out after the race (like 5 minutes per pedal!). So, I don't think they are any better than the old pedals in that regard. 

I think I am going to keep them for MTB use this coming year... as I'm not off and on the bike much in a MTB race. But, I'm 100% going back to Eggs for CX next fall.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I have only got a ride less than 20 miles into the XTR M980 .

During my first ride I sticked to the stock tension adjustment which felt equally hard to clip out as my old CB Candy Cs. 

The different in platform is quite noticable, though it is only felt on the downhill sections where my feet no longer rock about the pivot of the pedal and feels more stable .

The different in bearing material is quite noticable though. My candy Cs bushing were often irregular in smoothness as I cranked a revolution. The XTR pedals gave me a sensation of a silky smooth drivetrain. I expect the quality to maintain for a few years - Im happy if it does and anyway I went to XTR for a reason! 

I might need to tighten the XTR pedals further. Im not sure if this is a problem with the shimano multi-release aftermarket cleats that I bought separately with the pedals or a matter of habit, but during that one ride I found myself clipping out by accident in berms/switch backs. It appears that in these situations the shoe/pedal interface is placed in a diagonal direction relative to the ground. My feet had a tendency to "push" out of the pedals in these situations . The single-release cleats might not have such a problem, but since the multi-release cleats facilitiates multiple release points, it also creates the problem of these accidental clipping out sessions. 

Still, this might only be a short lived problem as my body learns to adapt to the new pedals .

P.S The sound of the pedal engaging the cleat is positively reassuring .


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the first impressions/review

getting used to the SPD engagement again + unexpected diss-engagement when the trails are tricky is exactly why i've been sticking with the Candy 4ti's all these years

lived in Singapore for a while when very young in the late 60's (Changi) + younger sister born there - where to ride mtn bikes in Singapore? - its not a very big country & very developed now!

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...local_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CAQQtgMwAg

best


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> thanks for the first impressions/review
> 
> getting used to the SPD engagement again + unexpected diss-engagement when the trails are tricky is exactly why i've been sticking with the Candy 4ti's all these years
> 
> ...


Yes, the Candy's are nice because their system is very secure. If I had the cash, I would gladly go for the 4Ti tuning . But I really wanted to put my money( as a student ) into a set of pedals which I coud rely on for performance for a really long time .

Singapore is very developed now, both economically and in terms of infrastructure. Mountain biking has taken a bigger footprint in Singapore thanks to race organisers and trail builders who maintain and organise races and our various trails.

We have Kent Ridge Park, Bukit Timah Trail, Ketam Mountain Bike Park ( In Pulau Ubin) and Tampines Trail .

The recent Youth Olympic Games had the mountain biking and BMX events held in the recently refurbished Tampines Trail.. That I am proud of since the trail is only a stone's throw away from my home .

Besides the trails mentioned above, we have unofficial trails that are also very fun. You can contact our local forum (SMBF) to learn more


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

I just sent in a pair of 2ti pedals in for warranty today they lasted one whole season and have now developed some play in the wings. I threw on some old M520 cheap shimano's and could tell quite a difference in the power transfer of the pedals. I clipped out a few times in the corners as I am used to the float of the crank brothers. A platform goes a long way in the pedals from what I noticed today.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

My experience with XTR durability is opposite of most. I was excited switched to XTR for increased durability after feeling that the chance of breaking a spring on an EggBeater was too much of a liability for racing. All I found out was that I was able to bend XTR spindles (I think from rock strikes).

I went back to EggBeaters since I need the float. Unfortunately they do wear quickly.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Its fair to say that _everything_ will break, if you hit it hard enough. Its also fair to say that lightweight parts that skirt the borders of durability will fail before more robust ones (all things being equal). The point is that if you destroy the XTR pedal, odds on you would have done the same to the CB too - at greater cost.

It all comes down to reliability vs weight vs cost. I have done the lightweight thing a few times and worn out pedals quickly. I am now going for reliability over other aspects - power transfer is also another aspect that comes into play. The CB design has, even with candys, a less secure connection to your shoe.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Just picked up the new XTRs for $154.98 to my door. My "old" XTRs will get moved to my spin bike.

www.wheelworld.com

they are $179 then 20% off w/ the code "xmas2010"... check it out.

*Edit:* They just called and wouldn't honor the 20% 

At least they called promptly. To bad their site wasn't programmed to deal w/ it. They're coming anyway.


----------

